# Btech in IT from good college vs CSE in average college



## Ray (May 22, 2012)

Hi I recently got wbjee rank 0f 18000.With this rank I am getting IT in good private college but only getting CSE in average private colleges.Which should I take? I heard CSE and IT are 80% same??I have no plan of doing Mtech in future 

Edit

If i do Mba in future which is better?(not sure i will do it at this point).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 22, 2012)

It                       .


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 22, 2012)

Ray said:


> Hi I recently got wbjee rank 0f 18000.With this rank I am getting IT in good private college but only getting CSE in average private colleges.Which should I take? I heard CSE and IT are 80% same??I have no plan of doing Mtech in future



IT and CSE are only 5 subject difference.College from which u graduate matters a lot initially to get into a company.


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2012)

AFAIK CS students get better placement than IT.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 22, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK CS students get better placement than IT.


Nope. Its all about your percentage/GPA.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 22, 2012)

CS is more specific to computers, hardwares,softwares etc...IT is a vast subject..includes managment stuff and bits of everything from computers to mobiles to softwares etc. I am doing CS and prefer CS.


----------



## mitraark (May 22, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK CS students get better placement than IT.



This happens when all other constraints [ GPA mostly ] is the same.

You should take IT in a good college rather than CSE in an average one. 

And Yes they are ALMOST The same , only different by a few subjects , the important ones are same.


----------



## fz8975 (May 22, 2012)

it will be better if someone explains  to OP what are the different subjects between CSE and IT


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2012)

For all practical purposes CSE = IT. The same companies (even the top companies like Microsoft, Google and Amazon) hire from both branches. Subjects - engineering subjects in India in 90% of the colleges are only good enough for the degree. And the difference in the subjects between CSE and IT is some subjects you study earlier in IT others from CSE will be elective and some other small variations that shouldn't matter from a career point of view.

Being from a good college gives you ONE advantage (and this is really important) - you have better companies coming for campus placements. And campus placements is 10 times easier to clear than off-campus placements.

So whether it is Computer Science, Information Technology or Information Science (in karnataka colleges) you are in for the same thing. Go to the college that has better placements in any of these branches.

EDIT: And don't believe this CGPA bull$hit. You only need enough CGPA to sit in the interview room (the cut off varies though from company to company and from college to college). After that its your own talent that takes you forward, not the marks on your report card.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2012)

Apparently some government organisations have ther requirement as "CSE". Either they consider IT = CSE or they don't consider IT.
Should be the former but considering how dumb they are won't be surprised with the latter. In spite of that one shouldn't rely on goverment job hopes and get admission in a shite college. CS jobs in government are too few, and too far in between anyway.

And oh a better college should be the choice, no matter what. But then it should depend how better it is. If colleges are equivalent, CSE should be preferred over IT generally "to remain safe in Yindan context."


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2012)

from the company perspective, CSE and IT are almost same. eg, There were two 56 lpa from my college this year, one from CSE and other from IT. So if you are good, CSE and IT are equivalent for you.


----------



## puli44 (May 25, 2012)

slight difference in IT and cse but cse is slightly better than IT .,, 
secondly regarding college ,,according to your rank 18k u may get a better college (avg placements)


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 11, 2012)

c.s.e and it are both same .

according to My experience of placement.In past i also used to think what to choose but don't worry they are both same except you will find more dumb students in It then cs .

so take decision based on college.


----------



## pulkittyagi (Sep 13, 2012)

Ray said:


> Hi I recently got wbjee rank 0f 18000.With this rank I am getting IT in good private college but only getting CSE in average private colleges.Which should I take? I heard CSE and IT are 80% same??I have no plan of doing Mtech in future
> 
> Edit
> 
> If i do Mba in future which is better?(not sure i will do it at this point).



why dont you drop an year and prepare for iit jee of try to get goo rank in AIEEE???

you can take coaching from cloudvidya it is really very good !!


----------



## anupam.v (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey if you really don't want to pursue your career in MBA then join B.tech. After B.tech you can also get a job..


----------



## shanthi (Jan 30, 2013)

you can do either BE or B.tech but the college matters ,check which college is proving good campus interview based on that select.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

College matters. Take IT


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 31, 2013)

College doesn't matter in the long run. If its your forte, then you do not need any stamping or affiliation.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Stop bumping this thread, for the love of gawd, he posted in 2012, as is he should have joined something by now.


----------

